# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера ТБ-3

## lindr

ТБ-3	

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

2201	М-17	№22	нет	01	02.02.32	СССР		НИИ ВВС первый
2202	М-17	№22	нет	02	25.03.32	СССР		НИИ ВВС, ЦАГИ триммер
2203	М-17	№22	нет	03	27.03.32	СССР		НИИ ВВС документ
2204	М-17	№22	нет	04	27.03.32	СССР	СССР-Х347	НИИ ВВС, Г-2 НКВД
2205	М-17	№22	нет	05	29.03.32	СССР		ВВС
2206	М-17	№22	нет	06	04.32	СССР		НИИ ВВС эталон 1932 потерян 29.06.32
2207	М-17	№22	нет	07	04.32	СССР		ВВС
2208	М-17	№22	нет	08	04.32	СССР		перелет
2209	М-17	№22	нет	09	04.32	СССР		ВВС
2210	М-17	№22	нет	10	04.32	СССР		ВВС
2211	М-17	№22	нет	11	02.02.32	СССР	СССР-Л2521	Г-2 Аэрофлот списан 14.11.39 эталон на вторую половину 1932
2212	М-17	№22	нет	12	04.32	СССР		перелет
2213	М-17	№22	нет	13	05.32	СССР		документ
2214	М-17	№22	нет	14	05.32	СССР		ЦАГИ НИИ ВВС, 10-я АБр
2215	М-17	№22	нет	15	05.32	СССР		документ
2216	М-17	№22	нет	16	05.32	СССР		документ
2217	М-17	№22	нет	17	05.32	СССР		документ
2218	М-17	№22	нет	18	05.32	СССР		документ
2219	М-17	№22	нет	19	05.32	СССР		документ
2220	М-17	№22	нет	20	05.32	СССР		документ
2221	М-34	№22	нет	21	05.32	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 03-05.33 потерян 29.05.33
2222	М-17	№22	нет	22	05.32	СССР	СССР-Л1490	Г-2 Аэрофлот списан 26.09.39
2223	М-17	№22	нет	23	05.32	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
2224	М-17	№22	нет	24	05.32	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
2225	М-17	№22	нет	25	1932	СССР		топливные фильтры
2231	М-17	№22	нет	31	1932	СССР		компенсаторы на педалях
2233	М-17	№22	нет	33	1932	СССР	СССР-Х348	Г-2 НКВД
2236	М-34РД	№22	нет	36	1932	СССР		поручни
2242	М-34РД	№22	нет	42	1932	СССР		
2250	М-17	№22	нет	50	1932	СССР		авария 30.05.42
2251	М-17	№22	нет	51	1932	СССР	СССР-Л1194	Г-2 Аэрофлот разъемная колонка руля направления
2254	М-17	№22	нет	54	1932	СССР		улучшенные топливные фильтры
2256	М-17	№22	нет	56	1932	СССР		уничтожен на земле 28.01.42
2257	М-17	№22	нет	57	1932	СССР	СССР-Л1494	Г-2 Аэрофлот 
2261	М-17	№22	нет	61	1932	СССР	СССР-Л2010	
2264	М-17	№22	нет	64	1932	СССР	СССР-Л2009	Г-2 Аэрофлот 
2276	М-17	№22	нет	76	1932	СССР		1-й АПДД сбит 23.08.42
2287	М-17	№22	нет	87	1932	СССР		сбит 23.04.42
2291	М-17	№22	нет	91	1932	СССР		1-й АПДД 
2298	М-17	№22	нет	98	09.32	СССР	16	23-я ТББ, 4-й ТБАП, 250-й АПДД, 325-й АПДД сбит 17.07.43
22101	М-17	№22	нет	101	1932	СССР		250-й АП потерян 06.42
22105	М-17	№22	нет	105	1932	СССР		потерян 30.10.41
22108	М-17	№22	нет	108	1932	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 08.07.41
22111	М-17	№22	нет	111	1932	СССР	СССР-Л1491	Г-2 Аэрофлот 
22114	М-17	№22	нет	114	1932	СССР	СССР-Л1496	Г-2 Аэрофлот списан 07.05.41
22118	М-17	№22	нет	118	1932	СССР	СССР-Л1992	Г-2 Аэрофлот 
22120	М-17	№22	нет	121	1932	СССР	3	1-й ТБАП захвачен 07.41
22121	М-17	№22	нет	121	1932	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 01.02.40
22123	М-17	№22	нет	123	1932	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 17.01.40
22125	М-17	№22	нет	125	1932	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 19.01.40
22127	М-17	№22	нет	127	1932	СССР		уничтожен на земле 29.01.42
22128	М-17	№22	нет	128	1932	СССР	СССР-Л2526	Г-2 Аэрофлот 
22130	М-17	№22	нет	130	1932	СССР		14-й АПДД
22134	М-17	№22	нет	134	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3046	Г-2 Аэрофлот 
22135	М-17	№22	нет	135	1932	СССР	СССР-Л3047	Г-2 3-й ТБАП сбит 19.01.40
22137	М-17	№22	нет	137	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3048	Г-2 Аэрофлот 
22141	М-34РД	№22	нет	141	1932	СССР		щели метал. ленты
22148	М-17	№22	нет	148	1932	СССР		сбит 12.11.41
22149	М-17	№22	нет	149	1932	СССР		14-й АПДД
22150	М-17	№22	нет	150	1932	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
22154	М-17	№22	нет	154	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2524	списан 18.04.41
22162	М-17	№22	нет	162	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3049	Г-2 Аэрофлот 
22163	М-17	№22	нет	163	1933	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
22164	М-17	№22	нет	164	1933	СССР		звено испытания 09-10.33
22171	М-17	№22	нет	171	1933	СССР		ПМ-18 потерян 04.10.41
22172	М-17	№22	нет	172	1933	СССР		1-й ТБАП
22176	М-17	№22	нет	176	1933	СССР		1-й ТБАП сбит 26.07.41
22181	М-17	№22	нет	181	1933	СССР	СССР-И109	Г-2 НКАП, СССР-Л2007 Аэрофлот, СССР-Л3045
22182	М-17	№22	нет	182	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1396	Г-2 Аэрофлот, СССР-Л3043 потерян 26.12.41
22183	М-17	№22	нет	183	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1397	Г-2 Аэрофлот, СССР-Л3050 потерян 24.10.43
22184	М-17	№22	нет	184	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1398	Г-2 Аэрофлот, 1-й ГвАПДД
22185	М-17	№22	нет	185	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1399	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22188	М-17	№22	нет	188	1932	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
22192	М-17	№22	нет	192	1933	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
22194	М-17	№22	нет	194	1933	СССР	8	14-й ТБАП, Г-2 Аэрофлот СССР-Л1194
22197	М-17	№22	нет	197	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2008	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22198	М-17	№22	нет	198	1933	СССР		1-й ТБАП сбит 10.03.40
22201	М-34	№22	нет	201	03.33	СССР	СССР-Л1487	НИИ ВВС испытания 10.33, Г-2 Аэрофлот
22202	М-34Р	№22	нет	202	1933	СССР		испытания 09-10.33, М-34РН испытания 03-09.34
22203	М-34	№22	нет	203	1933	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.33 эталон 1934
22204	М-34	№22	нет	204	1933	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.33 эталон 1934
22206	М-17	№22	нет	206	1932	СССР		
22207	М-17	№22	нет	207	1932	СССР		1-й АПДД
22210	М-34	№22	нет	210	1933	СССР		в/ч 1051 НИИ ВВС испытания 1936
22211	М-17	№22	нет	211	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3041	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22213		№22	нет	213	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3058	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22214	М-17	№22	нет	214	1933	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 25.07.41
22216		№22	нет	216	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1997	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22217	М-17	№22	нет	217	1933	СССР		сбит 08.08.41
22220		№22	нет	220	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3044	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22221	М-17	№22	нет	221	1932	СССР		сбит 22.02.42
22222		№22	нет	222	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2520	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22223	М-17	№22	нет	223	1933	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 12.01.40
22224		№22	нет	224	1933	СССР		325-й АПДД
22225		№22	нет	225	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3040	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22226		№22	нет	226	1933	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 22.02.42
22228		№22	нет	228	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3042	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22234		№22	нет	234	1933	СССР		14-й ТБАП
22236	М-17	№22	нет	236	1934	СССР	URSS-2236	парадная десятка
22240	М-17	№22	нет	240	1934	СССР	URSS-2240	парадная десятка
22243	М-17	№22	нет	243	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1481	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22247	М-17	№22	нет	247	1934	СССР		325-й АПДД
22250	М-17	№22	нет	250	1934	СССР	СССР-Л3054	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22252	М-34	№22	нет	252	1933	СССР		люлька
22260		№22	нет	260		СССР		сбит 1942
22261	М-34	№22	нет	261		СССР		14-й АПДД, 325-й АПДД
22372		№22	нет	272	1933	СССР	12	14-й ТБАП
22273	М-17	№22	нет	273	1933	СССР		потерян 15.12.41
22281	М-34	№22	нет	281	1933	СССР		
22288	М-34	№22	нет	288	1933	СССР		7-й АПДД
22289		№22	нет	289	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3060	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22292		№22	нет	292	1933	СССР		7-й АПДД сбит 09.07.42
22294		№22	нет	294	1933	СССР	10	потерян 1942
22297	М-34	№22	нет	297	1934	СССР		325-й АПДД
22300	М-34	№22	нет	300	1933	СССР		Грозненская ВАШ
22301	М-17	№22	нет	301	1933	СССР		НИИ ВВС
22304	М-17	№22	нет	304	1933	СССР		14-й АПДД
22307		№22	нет	307	1933	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 05.01.40
22308		№22	нет	308	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2522	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22311	М-17	№22	нет	311	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1492	Испытания 05.34 Г-2 Аэрофлот, 2-й АО эталон 1933
22312		№22	нет	312		СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 14.02.40
22320	М-17	№22	нет	320	1932	СССР		14-й АПДД
22321		№22	нет	321	1932	СССР	СССР-Л1195	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22323		№22	нет	323		СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 19.01.40
22325		№22	нет	325		СССР	СССР-Л1999	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22326		№22	нет	326	1933	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 26.09.41
22327		№22	нет	327		СССР	СССР-Л1996	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22328	М-17	№22	нет	328	1933	СССР		3-й ТБАП авария 01.07.41
22330		№22	нет	330		СССР		5-й ОСАП, 3-й ТБАП потерян 16.02.40
22331		№22	нет	331		СССР	СССР-Л2523	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22335		№22	нет	335	1933	СССР	10	14-й ТБАП
22341	М-17	№22	нет	341	1933	СССР		авария 23.11.41
22345		№22	нет	345		СССР		потерян 02.09.41
22346		№22	нет	346		СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 30.07.41
22349	М-17	№22	нет	349	1933	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 30.10.41
22350		№22	нет	350	1933	СССР		21-я ОТБАЭ сбит 14.08.42
22352		№22	нет	352	1933	СССР	9	14-й ТБАП
22356	М-17	№22	нет	356	1933	СССР		сбит 16.01.42
22357		№22	нет	357		СССР	СССР-Л1993	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22361		№22	нет	361		СССР	СССР-Л1480	списан 31.03.40
22366	М-17	№22	нет	366	1933	СССР		уничтожен на земле 28.01.42
22367		№22	нет	367	1933	СССР		1-й АПДД
22368	М-17	№22	нет	368	1933	СССР		потерян 15.12.41
22369	М-17	№22	нет	369	1933	СССР		потерян 22.08.41
22371	М-17	№22	нет	371	1933	СССР		потерян 04.03.42
22372		№22	нет	372		СССР		потерян 1941
22373	М-17	№22	нет	373		СССР		потерян 15.12.41
22378	М-17	№22	нет	378		СССР		потерян 22.10.41
22381		№22	нет	381	1933	СССР	1	авария 02.42
22383		№22	нет	383		СССР		авария 16.09.41
22385	М-17	№22	нет	385		СССР		уничтожен на земле 28.01.42 последний с М-17
22386	М-34	№22	нет	386		СССР		без подкрыльевых башен
22387		№22	нет	387		СССР		7-й АПДД
22388	М-34	№22	нет	388		СССР		24-й АДДД
22391		№22	нет	391		СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 30.07.41
22394	М-34	№22	нет	394		СССР		7-й ТБАП сбит 01.01.42
22408		№22	нет	408		СССР		8-я ВА
22412		№22	нет	412		СССР		325-й АПДД
22414		№22	нет	414		СССР		7-й АПДД
22416	М-34	№22	нет	416		СССР		шунтовая система
22417	М-34Р	№22	нет	417		СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 25.11.41
22418	М-34	№22	нет	418		СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
22424	М-34	№22	нет	424		СССР		7-й АПДД, 3-й АПДД
22428	М-34	№22	нет	428		СССР		325-й АПДД
22429	М-34	№22	нет	429		СССР		14-й АПДД
22430	М-34Р	№22	нет	430		СССР		уничтожен на земле 24.06.41
22436		№22	нет	436		СССР		325-й АПДД
22437	М-34	№22	нет	437		СССР		потерян 18.10.41
22440	М-34	№22	нет	440		СССР		325-й АПДД
22444		№22	нет	444		СССР	СССР-Л3061	Г-2 Аэрофлот, списан 22.02.44
22446		№22	нет	446		СССР		документ
22447	М-34Р	№22	нет	447		СССР		
22451	М-34Р	№22	нет	451	05.34	СССР		испытания 06-07.34 М-34Р серия
22452	М-34Р	№22	нет	452	1934	СССР	1ИЕ	ЦАГИ,  Г-2 Аэрофлот СССР-Л1488
22453	М-34Р	№22	нет	453	1934	СССР		КБ УВС бензо и маслозаправщик
22454		№22	нет	454	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 19.01.42
22455	М-34Р	№22	нет	455	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 28.01.40
22457	М-34Р	№22	нет	457	1934	СССР	СССР-Н306	Г-2 Полярная авиация, 7-й ТБАП сбит 12.10.41
22460	М-34Р	№22	нет	460	1934	СССР		14-й АПДД
22461	М-34Р	№22	нет	461	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1498	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22462	М-34Р	№22	нет	462	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 14.12.41
22464	М-34Р	№22	нет	464	1934	СССР	СССР-Л2527	Г-2 Аэрофлот, 3-й АО дозаправка
22466	М-34Р	№22	нет	466	1934	СССР		7-й АПДД
22468	М-34Р	№22	нет	468	1934	СССР	СССР-Л3057	испытания планирующих торпед ПТ, Г-2 Аэрофлот
22469		№22	нет	469	1934	СССР	6	7-й ТБАП потерян 28.01.40
22470	М-34Р	№22	нет	470	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП сбит 01.07.41
22471	М-34Р	№22	нет	471	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 03.07.41
22473	М-34Р	№22	нет	473	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 30.10.41
22475	М-34Р	№22	нет	475	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 09.12.39
22476	М-34Р	№22	нет	475	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 20.05.42
22478	М-34Р	№22	нет	478	1934	СССР		испытания планирующих торпед ПТ, училище Леваневского
22479	М-34Р	№22	нет	479	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП,  7-й АПДД
22480	М-34Р	№22	нет	480	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 28.02.40
22482		№22	нет	482	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 15.09.41
22483	М-34Р	№22	нет	483	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1493	Г-2 Аэрофлот, 3-й АО
22485	М-34Р	№22	нет	485	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 26.11.39
22486		№22	нет	486	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 02.01.42
22487		№22	нет	487	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 31.08.41
22489		№22	нет	489	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 26.07.41
22490		№22	нет	490	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП сбит 12.10.41
22491		№22	нет	491	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 03.07.41
22492	М-34Р	№22	нет	492	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП сбит 17.07.41
22497	М-34Р	№22	нет	497	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП
22498	М-34Р	№22	нет	498	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП, 7-й АПДД
22500	М-34Р	№22	нет	500	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП уничтожен при отходе 30.06.41
22501		№22	нет	501	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 29.10.41
22505	М-34Р	№22	нет	505	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП, 3-й АПДД
22506		№22	нет	506	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 29.10.41
22507		№22	нет	507	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 25.07.41
22508		№22	нет	508	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 18.07.41
22509	М-34РБ	№22	нет	509	1935	СССР		сбит 23.09.41
22510	М-34Р	№22	нет	510	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП, 7-й АПДД
22512	М-34Р	№22	нет	512	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП, 7-й АПДД
22517		№22	нет	517	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 20.12.41
22522	М-34Р	№22	нет	522	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 16.09.41
22523		№22	нет	523	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 31.08.41
22524	М-34Р	№22	нет	524	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1497	Г-2 Аэрофлот потерян 08.03.42
22527	М-34Р	№22	нет	527	1934	СССР		сбит по ошибке 05.10.41
22529	М-34Р	№22	нет	529	1934	СССР	9	7-й ТБАП, бн 11,  7-й АПДД
22530		№22	нет	530	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП, 7-й АПДД сбит 09.07.42
22531		№22	нет	531	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 23.08.41
22532		№22	нет	532	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 14.11.41
22535		№22	нет	535	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 28.01.42
22536	М-34Р	№22	нет	536	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 29.06.41
22537		№22	нет	537	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП сбит 12.10.41
22538	М-34Р	№22	нет	538	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 29.06.41
22539	М-34РБ	№22	нет	539	1934	СССР		сбит 05.10.41
22540	М-34Р	№22	нет	540	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП уничтожен при отходе 28.06.41
22541	М-34Р	№22	нет	541		СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-08.38 прибор Шутки, выпускная кабина
22544	М-34Р	№22	нет	544	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП уничтожен при отходе 28.06.41
22545	М-34Р	№22	нет	545		СССР	7	3-й ТБАП потерян 18.01.40
22550	М-34Р	№22	нет	550		СССР		испытания 06.1935
22553	М-34Р	№22	нет	553		СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 13.11.41
22554	М-34Р	№22	нет	554	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 05.07.41
22556	М-34Р	№22	нет	556		СССР		7-й ТБАП, 7-й АПДД сбит 26.06.43
22557	М-34Р	№22	нет	557		СССР	СССР-Л2528	Г-2 Аэрофлот списан 18.03.41
22558	М-34Р	№22	нет	558	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 24.06.41
22559	М-34Р	№22	нет	559	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 24.06.41
22562	М-34Р	№22	нет	562	1934	СССР		сбит по ошибке 05.07.41
22563	М-34Р	№22	нет	563		СССР		трубки СЕРК испытания 08.35
22565	М-34Р	№22	нет	565	1934	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 09.12.41
22566	М-34РН	№22	нет	566	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1495	ЦАГИ, РПК испытания 03.35, Г-2 Аэрофлот
22567	М-34РН	№22	нет	567	1935	СССР		прибор Шутки
22568	М-34РБ	№22	нет	568	1935	СССР		уничтожен на земле 25.07.41
22569	М-34Р	№22	нет	569	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП, 3-й АПДД
22570	М-34РН	№22	нет	570	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08-10.35
22576		№22	нет	576	1935	СССР		5-й АКДД сбит 25.06.43
22577		№22	нет	577	1935	СССР	2	уничтожен на земле 03.02.42
22579	М-34Р	№22	нет	579	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 05.01.42
22580	М-34Р	№22	нет	580	22.09.35	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 28.08.41
22581	М-34Р	№22	нет	581	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП уничтожен при отходе 30.07.41
22582	М-34Р	№22	нет	582	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 05.10.41
22583		№22	нет	583	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП авария 06.01.40
22584	М-34Р	№22	нет	584	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 29.01.42
22585	М-34Р	№22	нет	585	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 25.07.41
22586	М-34Р	№22	нет	586	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 29.06.41
22587	М-34Р	№22	нет	587	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 08.07.41
22589	М-34Р	№22	нет	589	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 03.07.41
22590	М-34Р	№22	нет	590	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП сбит 17.07.41
22591	М-34Р	№22	нет	591	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 09.12.39
22592	М-34Р	№22	нет	592	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 29.06.41
22594	М-34Р	№22	нет	594	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 23.06.41
22598	М-34Р	№22	нет	598	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 09.12.39
22601	М-34Р	№22	нет	601	1935	СССР	1	7-й ТБАП потерян 09.02.40
22604		№22	нет	604	1935	СССР	7	3-й ТБАП потерян 18.01.40
22606	М-34Р	№22	нет	606	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП 
22607	М-34Р	№22	нет	607	1935	СССР		уничтожен на земле 16.02.42
22608	М-34Р	№22	нет	608	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 29.08.41
22609	М-34Р	№22	нет	609	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 29.08.41
22610	М-34Р	№22	нет	610	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП сбит 02.08.41 дозаправка, прибор Шутки
22611	М-34Р	№22	нет	611	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП, 3-й ТБАП потерян 25.07.41
22612	М-34Р	№22	нет	612	1935	СССР		сбит по ошибке 04.07.41
22613		№22	нет	613	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 28.01.40
22615	М-34Р	№22	нет	615	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит по ошибке 26.10.41
22616	М-34Р	№22	нет	616	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП авария 02.09.41
22617	М-34Р	№22	нет	617	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП, 3-й АПДД
22618	М-34РБ	№22	нет	618	1935	СССР		испытания 01.36 7-й ТБАП сбит 17.10.41
22619	М-34Р	№22	нет	619	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП, 3-й АПДД
22620	М-34Р	№22	нет	620	1935	СССР	1	3-й ТБАП потерян 29.06.41
22621	М-34Р	№22	нет	621	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП, 7-й АПДД сбит 22.05.42
22622	М-34Р	№22	нет	622	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 10.12.41
22623	М-34Р	№22	нет	623	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 09.12.39
22624	М-34Р	№22	нет	624	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП сбит 12.10.41
22626		№22	нет	626	1935	СССР		7-й ТБАП уничтожен на земле 03.02.42
22627		№22	нет	627	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 06.03.40
22628	М-34Р	№22	нет	628	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 29.06.41
22630		№22	нет	630	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП сбит 21.12.39
22631	М-34РН	№22	нет	631	1935	СССР		испытания 05-08.35
22632	М-34РН	№22	нет	632	1935	СССР		трубки СЕРК испытания 08.35
22633	М-34РН	№22	нет	633		СССР	СССР-Л3055	испытания 09-11.35, Г-2 Аэрофлот, списан 12.08.41
22638	АН-1А	№22	нет	638		СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1934
22642	М-34РН	№22	нет	642		СССР		7-й АПДД
22644	М-34РН	№22	нет	644		СССР		антифляминги испытания 04-06.36
22648	М-34РН	№22	нет	648		СССР	СССР-Л1489	Г-2 Аэрофлот 2-й АО списан 20.09.40
22654		№22	нет	654		СССР		НИПАВ планирующая испытани 10.38 АБ
22671	М-34РН	№22	нет	671		СССР		7-й АПДД
22682	М-34РН	№22	нет	682	1936	СССР		23-я Абр ТК
22684	М-34РН	№22	нет	684	1936	СССР		потерян 28.06.42
22685	М-34РН	№22	нет	685	1936	СССР		23-я Абр, НИИ ВВС телеуправление
22686	М-34РН	№22	нет	686	1936	СССР		авария 03.03.36
22687		№22	нет	687		СССР		5-й ОАП потерян 09.10.43
22688	М-34РН	№22	нет	688	1936	СССР	СССР-И492	23-я Абр, Г-2 НКАП, СССР-Н333 Полярная авиация
22689	М-34РН	№22	нет	689		СССР		потерян 1940
22698	М-34Р	№22	нет	698	1935	СССР		3-й ТБАП потерян 04.08.41
22700	М-34РН	№22	нет	700		СССР	СССР-Н171	Г-2 Полярная авиация, 2-я АГ ВВС СФ
22707	М-34РН	№22	нет	707		СССР		НИИ ВВС телеуправление
22709	М-34РН	№22	нет	709		СССР		испытания планирующих торпед ПТ, 17-й ОА КБФ
22710	М-34РН	№22	нет	710		СССР		испытания планирующих торпед ПТ, 32-й БАП ЧФ
22724	М-34РН	№22	нет	724		СССР		325-й АПДД
22727	М-34РН	№22	нет	727		СССР		ЛЛ Хим. оружие
22732	М-34РН	№22	нет	732		СССР		АПОН потерян 06.07.41
22733	М-34РН	№22	нет	733		СССР		3-х лопастные ВВ испытания 06.36
22735	М-34РН	№22	нет	735		СССР	СССР-Н169	Г-2 Полярная авиация, 2-я АГ ВВС СФ потерян 05.10.43
22736	М-34РН	№22	нет	736		СССР	СССР-Н172	Г-2 Полярная авиация
22737	М-34РН	№22	нет	737		СССР	СССР-Н170	Г-2 Полярная авиация, 2-я АГ ВВС СФ
22742	М-34РН	№22	нет	742		СССР		325-й АПДД потерян 10.02.43
22746	М-34РН	№22	нет	746		СССР	СССР-Л2002	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22750	М-34РН	№22	нет	750		СССР	СССР-Л2000	Г-2 Аэрофлот сбит 20.09.41
22751	М-34РН	№22	нет	751		СССР	СССР-Л2001	Г-2 Аэрофлот
22752	М-34РН	№22	нет	752		СССР	СССР-Н210	Г-2 Полярная авиация потерян 17.03.38
22753	М-34РН	№22	нет	753		СССР	СССР-Н213	Г-2 Полярная авиация, СССР-Л2529 Аэрофлот, 2-й АО списан 12.08.41
22754	М-34РН	№22	нет	754		СССР	СССР-Н211	Г-2 Полярная авиация, СССР-Л3056 Аэрофлот, 2-й АО
22755	М-34РН	№22	нет	755		СССР	СССР-Н212	Г-2 Полярная авиация

3901	М-17	№39	нет	01	07.12.32	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.32-01.33-08.34
3905	М-17	№39	нет	05	1932	СССР	СССР-Л3051	Г-2 Аэрофлот
3906	М-17	№39	нет	06	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1998	Г-2 Аэрофлот
3907	М-17	№39	нет	07	1933	СССР		ПМ-18
3908	М-17	№39	нет	08	1933	СССР	СССР-Л3052	Г-2 Аэрофлот
3915	М-17	№39	нет	15	1933	СССР		325-й АПДД
3917	М-17	№39	нет	17	1933	СССР		39-я ТБАЭ потерян 25.11.41
3918	М-17	№39	нет	18	1933	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
3920	М-17	№39	нет	20	1933	СССР		16-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 23.06.41
3926	М-17	№39	нет	26	1933	СССР	СССР-И572	Г-2 НКАП
3928	М-17	№39	нет	28	1933	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД потерян 02.05.42
3929	М-17	№39	нет	29	1933	СССР		1-й АПДД
3930	М-17	№39	нет	30	1933	СССР	СССР-Л2525	Аэрофлот Г-2
3936	М-17	№39	нет	36	1933	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
3941	М-17	№39	нет	41	1933	СССР		1-й ТБАП сбит 30.06.41
3944	М-17	№39	нет	44	1933	СССР		уничтожен на земле 28.01.42
3947	М-17	№39	нет	47	1934	СССР		1-й ГвАПДД
3950	М-17	№39	нет	50	1934	СССР		7-й ТБАП потерян 09.07.41


181	М-34	№18	нет	01	1934	СССР	СССР-И109	СССР-Л2007
182	М-34	№18	нет	02	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1396	списан 14.11.39
183	М-34	№18	нет	03	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1397	списан 28.06.39
184	М-34	№18	нет	04	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1398	списан 09.10.39
185	М-34	№18	нет	05	1934	СССР	СССР-Л1399	потерян 13.08.38

----------


## Morsunin

Самолеты 53 ад дд ЦАМО, Фонд: 20115, Опись: 0000001, Дело: 0010

----------


## Morsunin

Потери 7тап

----------


## Morsunin

Потери 3тап

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## Fencer

К 80-летию первого полета ТБ-3 http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...343a4ee2e7.pdf

----------

